# Reflector badge Roadmaster



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)

Did someone on here get this beautiful bike? Was watching it hard, but I’m on a buying hiatus right now.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2018)

No but we all wish we did. Thanks for making me depressed.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)

slick said:


> No but we all wish we did. Thanks for making me depressed.



Haha, sorry, now I’m regretting not making a run at it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2018)

somebody got it....
*Original Roadmaster vintage bike 1940's*
*Seller information*
nflygirl (907 )
100% Positive feedback
Ended: Apr 19, 2018 , 5:38PM
Winning bid: US $600.00 [ 1 bid ]
Shipping: $100.00 Standard Shipping | 
Item location: Moorpark, California, United States
Ships to:  Worldwide


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> somebody got it....
> *Original Roadmaster vintage bike 1940's*
> *Seller information*
> nflygirl (907 )
> ...



Thanks @tripple3, couldn’t make em big on my iPad. That’s a pretty good deal for 700$ Hopefully it gets packed well for shipping.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Thanks @tripple3, couldn’t make em big on my iPad. That’s a pretty good deal for 700$ Hopefully it gets packed well for shipping.



when I'm sitting here clicking at my Mac that's about 9 years old;
Copy/paste, click-n-drag; it's pretty easy. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222895464597
*Old ROAD MASTER BIKE Very Nice and Old Bike
Seller information*
joacun_13 (11 )
100% Positive feedback
Price: US $1,750.00
Buy It Now
Shipping:
$250.00 Expedited Shipping |



this is more typical eBay


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 19, 2018)

I know the hoarder was looking at that blue one


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)

There was a similar blue one for sale on here recently, but I don’t think it had a rack or the same badge.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 19, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Did someone on here get this beautiful bike? Was watching it hard, but I’m on a buying hiatus right now.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Roadmaster-vintage-bike-1940s/232728690047?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


>





I hope you got it bud. That's awesome if you did! A ton of us are upset to our stomachs we missed it. Wanna double your Money?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


>



I should’ve guessed!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 19, 2018)

I watched it all week and had to sub for a coach at my kids game and forgot all about it.  We did pull out the game and are still in the hunt for first place....well worth it!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2018)

At least it’s going to a good home, a little crowded, but to a good dude.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 20, 2018)

slick said:


> I hope you got it bud. That's awesome if you did! A ton of us are upset to our stomachs we missed it. Wanna double your Money?



 What year do you think that bicycle is


----------

